# Wellen in eine Fahne.



## Tazelimon (26. April 2004)

Mahlzeit!

Wie bekomme ich Wellen in eine Fahne rein? Hab da eine Fahne gemacht aber ohne Wellen sieht das öde aus. Danke schonmal.


----------



## Tazelimon (27. April 2004)

hier ist ja der Teufel los.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (27. April 2004)

Tazelimon, ich hab Dir das doch schon mal erklärt, wir machen das alle ehrenamtlich und daurch kann es schon mal ein Stück dauern, bis sich jemand Deinem Problem widmen kann. Also merke Dir bitte für die Zukunft, Deine Anfragen nicht durch Mehrfachposts wieder hochzuschieben... Bin zwar kein Mod, aber das musste ich jetzt einfach mal loswerden, man möge es mir verzeihen 

Zu Deinem Problem: Welche Programme stehen Dir zur Verfügung? Mit Photoshop müßte das recht leicht mit dem Schwingungen-Filter zu bwerkstelligen sein (Filter --> Verzerrungsfilter --> Schwingungen). Mit den Werten etwas rumspielen und schon bekommst Du Bewegung in Deine Fahne.

Gruss vom ALF


----------

